# Source for Kahr grips?



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone know of a source for hard-plastic grips for a Kahr K9? While the Hogue rubber stocks on mine are very comfortable in the hand, they tend to stick to the body when worn against the skin. I think hard plastic would be better.

Kahr used to make a pistol called the E9 ("economy 9") that was basically a cheap K9. It had hard plastic grips. Anyone have an idea where I can get a set of these? I looked at the Kahr site with no luck, did a Google search with no good results, and even checked on eBay. Suggestions?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hey, if they're not on Google or Ebay, they probably don't exist! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

All I've seen around are the soft polymer grips.

You could always go with wood.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

+1 on the wood grips!!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Try this link Mike:

http://www.kahrshop.com/index2.asp?cate=acc&model=grips


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco, if you do not find the grips let me know and I will look in my two parts drawers (ugh!) for the set that came with my E9. The grips were on my E9 before Marianne Carniak of the Accurizer Gunshop, Troy, MI worked her magic on it. The photo is what my E9 looks like now. Regards, Richard  ([email protected])

E9:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice pistol, Richard! One of the things I dislike about the Kahr is the lack of roughening on the frontstrap, but it appears your pistolsmith fixed that for you. I will probably just go the skateboard tape route.

I thought about the wood grips, but I'm not sure I want to spend $50+ on the Kahr, since I may end up reverting to the Glock. The Kahr is just slimmer and easier to conceal under the t-shirts I wear off-duty here in hot Yuma.

Richard, if you are interested in digging through the dreaded parts drawers and selling the E9 grips, please drop me a private message.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Mike, the only problem I have with looking for the grips is it is very hot in Michigan. I will look as soon as it cools down (in a day or two). Regards, Richard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I promise not to make any cracks about the heat in Michigan (it was 117 in Yuma today)! Seriously, I do appreciate you looking for them. No rush at all. If you find them, just shoot me a PM with a price.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Mike, I found the grips and I sent you a PM. Regards, Richard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Richard said:


> Mike, I found the grips and I sent you a PM. Regards, Richard


Woohoo! He hit the jackpot 

I like how everyone helps each other out here


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Woohoo! He hit the jackpot
> 
> I like how everyone helps each other out here


Ok 
well I have these Kimber ultra grips ,I was wonderin' if anyone had an old ultra in their parts bin dirt cheap to put 'em on:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Woo-hoo! Thanks for finding them, Richard! I sent you a PM.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Mike, I mailed the grips today. Enjoy! Regards, Richard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Wow!*

Wow, Richard, that's very generous of you. Thank you very, very much.

Just so everyone knows, I PM'd Richard asking him how much money I should him send to cover the cost of the grips and shipping. It appears he just sent them off to me, no charge!

Richard, let me know if you ever need a holster. I'll hook you up, brother!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shadetree (Dec 8, 2010)

Is there another set of Kahr E9 plastic grips out there? I have the same problem Mike had with my K9 and would like to change the grips to the hard plastic. Have tried wood and they look really good but are quite a bit larger and I'd rather have skinny on a small gun like the K9. Thanks.


----------

